# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Các quán món trộn ngon nhất Hà Nội - ẩm thực Hà Nội

## thietht

*Với người Hà thành, món trộn bao giờ cũng được ưu tiên hàng đầu cho những buổi chiều đói lòng. Cùng điểm mặt 5 quán bán đồ trộn thơm ngon bậc nhất đất Thủ đô.*

*1. Bánh đa trộn "cực chất" phố Phan Huy ích*

Nhắc đến món bánh đa trộn thì nhất tiệm bánh đa cua bể Hải Phòng ở phố Phan Huy Ích là "đỉnh" nhất. Đỉnh cả về cả chất lượng, độ thơm ngon, sự mới lạ lẫn không gian sạch sẽ, và tất nhiên, giá cả cũng phải hơn chút xíu.




Với người Hà Nội sành ăn thì "đắt sắt ra miếng". Bát bánh đa ở đây với tôm sú to thơm béo, ruốc cua nhỏ bùi bùi, cộng thêm bát nước dùng ngọt thanh được chế biến đặc biệt từ nước luộc tôm,... hoàn toàn đáng đồng tiền bát gạo. Chính vì thế, cái giá 35.000-40.000 đồng tưởng như quá đắt đỏ so với một món quà vặt cũng chẳng khiến quán bớt đông khách. Nếu không tin, bạn cứ ghé qua đây vào các giờ cao điểm như 12h trưa hay tầm 5-6h chiều, bạn sẽ thẩm định được điều này.

_Địa chỉ: 29 Phan Huy Ích và 28 Trấn Vũ, Hà Nội._

*2. Miến trộn Thái Lan lạ miệng phố Nguyễn Biểu*

Đây thực chất là một quán phở bò gia truyền lâu năm. Nhưng thời gian gần đây, để tạo điểm nhấn khác lạ cho quán, cô chủ đã quyết định du nhập thêm món miến trộn Thái Lan. Và thật không ngờ, món ăn này đã thành công ngoài sức tưởng tượng, lại trở thành món "đinh" của tiệm.




Không đơn điệu là hòa chung xì dầu hay nước mắm chua ngọt như các món trộn khác, miến trộn Thái Lan ở đây được đánh giá cao nhờ đem tới thứ hương vị hoàn toàn mới lạ, khác biệt. Đó là mùi dầu vừng thơm phức, vị chua chua cay cay đặc trưng của Thái Lan, hương thơm từ hành tây với xả băm nhỏ, cùng một thứ gia giảm sáng tạo đặc biệt - bí quyết mà chỉ cô chủ quán mới nắm giữ. Tất cả kết hợp với nhau, tạo nên món miến trộn vừa thơm ngon vừa cực kì lạ miệng.

Miến trộn Thái Lan có giá 30.000 đồng/bát.

_Địa chỉ: 23 Nguyễn Biểu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._

*3. Phở gà trộn cực ngon phố Lãn ông*

Được xếp vào một trong các hàng phở gà ngon nhất khu phố cổ, quán phở gà vỉa hè ở phố Lãn Ông hầu như tối nào cũng đông nghịt khách. Ở đây không chỉ có gà ngon, nước dùng đậm đà mà còn mang tới cho thực khách những khúc biến tấu tuyệt vời của phở và gà. Một trong số đó là phở gà trộn.




Phở gà trộn đơn giản chỉ là bánh phở trần lên, cho thịt gà vào, thêm chút hành phi, lạc cùng với đu đủ dầm thái sợi, sau đó trộn đều với thứ nước chua chua ngọt ngọt có cả mỡ gà béo ngậy. Chỉ một vài sự sáng tạo nhỏ thôi cũng đã làm cho món phở gà quen thuộc trở nên ngon miệng và thú vị hơn rất nhiều. Vào những hôm buổi chiều đói bụng, hoặc những ngày hè oi nóng gây cảm giác chán ăn thì phở gà trộn đích thị là món sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy hài lòng hơn cả.


Tuy thuộc khu phố cổ nổi tiếng "chặt chém" nhưng hiện nay, phở gà trộn Lãn Ông so với nhiều nơi giá khá rẻ, đầy đặn, nhiều thịt lại là gà loại một, vừa giòn vừa thơm ngon mà chỉ 25.000 đồng/bát.

_Địa chỉ: 65 Lãn Ông, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._

*4. Bún bò trộn lâu năm phố Trần Quốc Toản*

Bây là món bún bò Nam bộ rất phổ biến của người miền trong. Nhưng ở Hà Nội cũng chỉ có một vài tiệm chuyên bán món ăn này. Trong số đó phải kể đến tiệm bún bò ở 47 Trần Quốc Toản.

Cách đây 5-7 năm, quán bún bò Nam Bộ phố Trần Quốc Toản từng là một trong những địa chỉ "thơm ngon bổ rẻ" được teen ưa thích. Hồi đó, mỗi bát bún rất ngon miệng mà chỉ có giá 6.000-7.000 đồng. Song thời buổi lạm phát, mức giá ấy đã là dĩ vãng, nay nó vẫn chẳng hề đầy đặn hơn nhưng lại tăng gấp 5 lần là 30.000 đồng/bát. Tuy nhiên, vì đã thành "thương hiệu" nên quán vẫn khá đông khách.


Bún bò ở đây có ưu điểm là rất mát, thưởng thức vào mùa hè hay mùa đông đều hợp lí. Bún nguội nhưng thịt bò luôn nóng hổi, vì chỉ khi khách đến "order", nhân viên mới bắc chảo lên, xào thịt bò xèo xèo, thơm phức. Nước xào đậm đà, đi kèm với nước mắm chua chua ngọt ngọt, giá đỗ, lạc, hành phi khiến món ăn vừa thơm ngọt vừa thú vị. Đặc biệt, thưởng thức bún bò bạn phải ăn thật nhiều rau sống như xà lách, tía tô, mùi... Có thế, mới cảm nhận hết được vị ngon mát của bún bò Nam bộ.


_Địa chỉ: 47 phố Trần Quốc Toản, Hà Nội._

*5. Mỳ chua ngọt Hàn Quốc mới mẻ phố Nguyễn Hữu Huân*

Dù là một địa chỉ mới tinh vừa được khai phá, nhưng với cái tên hấp dẫn lại "cộp mác" Korea nên quán mỳ chua ngọt Hàn Quốc ở phố Nguyễn Hữu Huân nhanh chóng lọt vào tầm ngắm của giới trẻ Hà Nội.




Nếu so sánh với các món trộn trên thì quả nhiên mỳ chua ngọt Hàn Quốc khác biệt hơn hẳn, từ hương vị cho đến nguyên liệu và cách chế biến có lẽ đều cầu kì hơn. Ngoài những thứ quen thuộc như hành phi, lạc, giá đỗ, dưa chuột... thì còn có tỏi chiên giòn tan, thơm phức; có gan rán thái mỏng bùi bùi; có thịt xá xíu vừa mềm vừa đậm. Và đặc biệt, khoai lang chiên vàng ươm thái sợi, cùng thịt gà, thịt bò tẩm ướp phơi khô sẽ là những thứ hoàn toàn mới mẻ với bạn. Tất cả hòa trộn cùng loại mì sợi to dai, kết hợp với thứ nước sốt rất đặc trưng vị Hàn Quốc là chua chua, ngọt ngọt, cay cay, tạo nên một món mì đạt đủ 3 tiêu chuẩn: thơm, đậm đà và mới lạ.

Mỳ chua ngọt Hàn Quốc có giá 30.000 đồng/đĩa.

_Địa chỉ: 77 Nguyễn Hữu Huân, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._





Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## thuty

Ngon nhờ, hôm nào phải đi thử mấy quán mới được.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

cái món phở gà trộn nhìn ngon và hấp dẫn quá
giá cũng được bữa nào đến ăn thử chưa ăn món này bao h

----------

